# Beating the weed, SLP 6/1



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Made a short trip to Galveston, arriving Saturday evening. Took a walk on beach with wife and was pleased to see that with a falling tide there was minimal weed and everyone fishing with long rods was able to keep their lines clear. Made plans to be at the beach at first light.

When I got to the beach before dawn and turned my headlights to the water with the high tide, as far out as I could see was weed so I left. I cast netted some mullet in the bay and came back late morning. The plan was to surf fish if it was fishable, otherwise I was going to take my kayak out and fish BTB.

When I arrived there was still lots of weed in the water so I loaded up the kayak. About 300 yards out there was no weed.

I paddled out about 500 yards and started to drift with a whole 8" mullet on 2 rods. About 45 minutes into it I get a screaming run. Since the rod I got the run on was a fairly light rod I couldn't horse the fish and it dragged me around with the general direction being out to sea. Even though I was further out than I preferred to be, since it was midday and I had plenty of water to drink I decided to stay with it and try to land this fish. After about an hour I had the jackfish on the surface and thought it was done. Unfortunately it got its head turned back down and took off again. Another hour and a mile later I was able to leader the fish. It took a while to get back since I was so far south and west of where I started.

I saw 2 different Green Sea Turtles on the way back in.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

You eat those?


----------



## FWM0103 (Oct 27, 2004)

Sharks love them, bony and bloody.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Stugot said:


> You eat those?


No, but jacks make great large shark baits.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Sharkbait hoo ha ha


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Yellow fin tuna ...who needs Venice!


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## vxmine (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice fish and story!


----------

